# Epson 8880 head-clogging problem



## birnokta (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm experiencing serious problems due to Dupont white ink that had clogged my epson 8880.
I already tried to spray the cleaner solution inside the head but nothing.
Do you have some other suggestions?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## duca (Jul 24, 2008)

I have the same problem. My printer based on EPSON R1800. I think I have to buy a new printhead in order to be able to print white ink again 

It was totally my fault. I'd been doing nozzle check and seen that the white ink pattern was good so I didn't keep printing white ink at least one t-shirt a day. Finally, suddenly, one day it just clogged and too late to fix it.

Anyways, Good luck with your printer!


----------



## birnokta (Feb 6, 2009)

Did you try to solve the problem somehow before buying a new head? I mean some cleaning stuff, etc....

Thanks for you answer


----------



## duca (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes, I did try to solve the problem myself. I used the cleaning solution liquid, attached the tube with syringe directly to the printhead and pumped the cleaning through the nozzle. 

However, as I mentioned that It's too late to fix. I tried to solve so many times but still got a problem. The only way now to make the white ink printing works is to change the printhead.


Cheers,


----------



## ghetotige (Nov 16, 2008)

If we ever get a head strike or notice the white ink deteriorate during a print , run a test print and see I have some white jets not firing, I will eject the head from the capping station clean it as normal then fill the capping station with cleaning fluid.. On the epson based DTG when you turn off the power the head will return to the capping station and seal without the suction clearing the cap.. This leaves the jets soaking in cleaning fluid, so far has worked for us several times.. We now do this every evening when we shut down as routine..


----------

